# Question for Dippy and .....



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

others.

I found this moderately course black pond filter media that comes on a roll and can be purchased by the ft.
I am thinking of using it as a back ground and on the sides of my 150 gal tank.
The 150 is turning over about 1200 gallons an hr and is on a W/D filter.
I know this is not ideal but I was thinking if I could get some lowlight plants that would root into the filter media.
An all green planter back ground might look pretty darn cool.
So the question is a side from Java moss and Java fern what other LL plants would do well in a set up like this?

Thanks in advance!

Greg


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you know, that's sounds pretty cool. First thing I thought of was laying it flat and grow something that sends out runners (really anything) like microsword or small species of crypts, even glosso. The reason I say lay it flat first is because the plant will get a firm grip on it and grow as if it were in a substrate. Then you could turn it up and put it vertical and see what happens. BUT the coarsness of the filter pad comes into question as to whether certain plants will root and successfully propogate. Any plant w/ a rhizome (anubuas, java ferns) should have no problems growing on it. But the idea of colonizing it w/ a crypt or something sounds really cool. The thing is, this type of project would take a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG time. Cool idea, could be a pretty practical idea if you used it to create a wall of something.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if I understand.

You want to grow plants on the back wall of the tank, right? Anywhere else?
But on the back wall thing, I'm not sure what would root in it.. I know of other ways of growing plants on a wall, but not with filter media. Sorry

All I know is the plastic mesh stapled together and hairnet tricks for that. If you are going to do that, I could say other than moss or ferns, you could grow _Monosolenium tenerum _or _Riccia fluitans_


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey, aquamoss.net has great instructions on how to create a moss wall. not sure if this helps.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

*I'm not sure if I understand.

You want to grow plants on the back wall of the tank, right? Anywhere else?*

Yeah my thought is to grown plants on the rear and side walls of the tank.
The media I found comes in one inch and two inch thickness.
I dosn't float so I was thinking of just using suction cups and some nylon fishing line to keep it in place.

As for the plants I was thinking I could carve out a pockets to get them started and again tie them in place with the fishing line.

*I know of other ways of growing plants on a wall, but not with filter media. Sorry*

Dippy if you have another suggestion on how to go about growing plant on the rear and side walls please let me know.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

WOW thats what I am looking for thanks for the info.

Now the next question which moss's would work the best in my set up?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i can tell you that growing plants especially anubis can be done/////////// with the little black planter you get with most plants/////////// a drill or hot screwdriver and a suction cup from a heater /////////////// you just drill a hole in the planter and push the suction cup tip throw the hole//////////////////// then just put a plant in it cover the roots with whatever ////and stick it to the glass


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

Greg Stephens said:


> WOW thats what I am looking for thanks for the info.
> 
> Now the next question which moss's would work the best in my set up?


I think this is more a personal preference. I love Willow Moss myself, often confused for Java Moss (most commonly sold moss) and X-mas moss. From there, it's availability. I know I've tried locating a seller for Willow Moss, but cannot locate it, as often times the seller will list Willow Moss stating other common names for it as X-mas moss; again two different mosses.

Trimming is key, to get a nice lawn for foreground, etc. Some let it grow out on dw, making it look very organic and wispy, branchlike; just like the picture you've go there.

If you're using for a background, it might be cool to let it grow out a bit!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Just get 2 pieces of plastic mesh from a craft store, and cut them to the shape and size you want.
Then put a thin layer of moss over one, and staple the other one on top


----------

